# New Goat in the Stable!



## 71 Judge Convertible (Jun 1, 2009)

Just added a pretty cool old goat ... thought you might enjoy. She is a 1971 GTO convertible - no, not a real 1 of 17 Judge ... but a nice GTO nonetheless. 54,000 original miles, frame off restoration. Original Lucerne blue, high end repaint. Pontiac 400, with automatic transmission, power steering, power brakes, and original A/C. Complete RAM Air hood set up, and electric tuned exhaust.

I also have a 67 Vette, and a 2000 Viper - but I get more 'thumbs up' in this car than the other two, hands down. I am really enjoying it! I put 100 miles on her yesterday alone. :cheers


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Very nice!! Welcome to the herd.............:seeya


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

Yep, she's a looker!! Welcome!


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Beautiful car, congratulations. Lets see a group photo with the other 2 cars.


----------



## 71 Judge Convertible (Jun 1, 2009)

Aramz06 said:


> Beautiful car, congratulations. Lets see a group photo with the other 2 cars.


Your Wish is my command :cheers

1) 1971 GTO convertible - specs above

2) 1967 Corvette convertible - L79 H.O. engine, rally red, black top and stinger, side pipes and knock off wheels

3) 2000 Viper convertible - 488 ci V-10, 6 speed, near 600HP at flywheel. Steel gray with silver ghost stripes


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Beautiful collection, thanks for the post all them look great!


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Beautiful cars!!!!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

VERY NICE..... My favorite? The Goat, hands down.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

very nice...welcome...
Bill


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sweet collection, welcome to the forums! :cheers


----------



## Petey D (Feb 14, 2009)

Nice stable of cars! Welcome.


----------



## MorpheusRS (Mar 5, 2009)

wow, just wow.. That looks like my dream front lawn..

:cheers


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

well they certainly aren't getting enough exercise just grazing- how about we take all those horses out and let em run wild:willy:
you take the blue (since shes new) I'll ride red (looks fast and well mannered) and then pick one lucky forum person to try and break silver- should be a grand ole time
seriously though nice cars- I mean holy sh*t nice cars-I mean did you guys see this guys cars???? they are f***ing nice:willy:
and if you need help taking em out for "exercise" pm me:cheers


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Very nice collection. Now you have the same problem as me. Do I drive the 67 or the 69 or the 06 today? You have a little more variety than me though. Mine are all GTO's.


----------



## 71 Judge Convertible (Jun 1, 2009)

LOL ... 

Thanks all ... I appreciate the comments. I am a car LOVER at heart. If they have engines, I love em'. Have a few others too, but I didn't want to push it - this is a GTO forum ... so I stuck to the muscle.

What did I take out today? Only one - the Goat. Threw the kids (6 and 9) in the back and hit it. 90 degree day here ... had a beautiful drive.


----------



## 71 Judge Convertible (Jun 1, 2009)

*More Pics*

Here are a few more pics, since you guys seem to appreciate them


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> VERY NICE..... My favorite? The Goat, hands down.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


I don't know... that's a pretty sweet looking 'vette!! I could drive that!


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

REX said:


> I don't know... that a pretty sweet looking 'vette!! I could drive that!


Yeah me too. I'm sure my GTO buddies would appreciate the vette.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

71 Judge Convertible said:


> Your Wish is my command :cheers
> 
> 1) 1971 GTO convertible - specs above
> 
> ...



Nice collection.


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

You are my hero lol.


----------

